

Mac app store alternative - mikexstudios
http://appbodega.com/

======
dholowiski
That's Really cool. Quite simple, has some of the good features of the Mac app
store (aggregation, search, updates) and,seemingly none of the downfalls (bad
ui, oppressive rules).

~~~
danilocampos
It _doesn't_ have one-click, instant billing to 150 million subscribers... so
that's kind of a big missing piece, there.

In the same way, a horse-drawn carriage has some of the good features of a
2011 Mercedes-Benz SL65 AMG Coupe, like wheels, the freedom to move faster
than walking without using much physical energy, and a storage compartment. It
also has none of the environmental downfalls.

But, you know, it's kind of missing the internal combustion engine. (And we
can argue about the UI – App Bodega's hardly a Prom Queen, itself.)

iTunes accounts are the magic dust Apple sprinkles to turn things into gold.
No one else can touch it, save Amazon.

~~~
dholowiski
Of course, that is the major thing that it is lacking. Agreed that iTunes
accounts are magic dust that nobody else can touch (not even Amazon). Also,
it's not installed on just about every Mac on the planet, that's a big one
too.

------
Entlin
I applaud the effort, but when comes down to using it, I don't like it:

\- Way too slow to load (all main screen icons in Bodega: 8s, Mac App Store:
1.1s)

\- not a very good list view (name + big icons + price)

\- detail view has too small screenshots

\- even stranger navigation (back button on the bottom?).

------
rmc
Surely the alternative is to sell it on your website like how Mac developers
have ben doing for years?

------
spooneybarger
aka service i used once whose time has come and gone.

app has a history of killing of things like this. hypercard killed the serious
potential of userland frontier and on and on. of course, microsoft killed
still far more. tis is the way of the world of software...

~~~
Yoric
HyperCard? In my recollection, this was an absolutely great piece of software
-- and it's high time somebody produced something as good, but for modern
userland development.

~~~
spooneybarger
userland frontier was a a 4gl programming language, object database etc that
was greatly damaged when apple released hypercard.

------
iuguy
Why should I use this instead of the Mac App store? (1st as a user, secondly
as a developer)

~~~
twymer
As a developer I would assume you would use both, not this instead.

------
finemann
The Bodega logo is a straight rip-off from the Fender logo.

------
solipsist
This post had great timing :)

------
dangrover
It's not just a river in egypt!

